# freebsd+xfs



## icef (Oct 5, 2010)

Hello.
I have hdd with XFS filesystem.
How can i I use XFS in write mode, not readonly[ ]? Does freebsd FreeBSD support this ?

freebsd FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2010)

icef said:
			
		

> How can i use XFS in write mode, not readonly ? Does freebsd support this ?


No.

From xfs(5):


> The port of XFS to FreeBSD is currently incomplete.  Only read-only access is supported for XFS volumes.  Writing to a volume is not supported.


----------



## icef (Oct 5, 2010)

Thx.
Do you [know] when write support will [be] included in freebsd  FreeBSD?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 5, 2010)

icef said:
			
		

> Do you when write support will included in freebsd ?


I am not aware of anyone working on it. And I also doubt this has any priority.


----------



## dennylin93 (Oct 5, 2010)

There was some effort to get XFS working on FreeBSD a few years [ago]. However, development stopped at read only.


----------



## icef (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks.


----------

